# Musicians into bodybuilding



## Holicx (Nov 12, 2012)

Been surfing the web around and found out about many guitarists, singers, durmmers and such that are into bodybuilding. I find it awesome that even thought many of them prolly use steroids still they care about their looks and health (does going natural). So far I've found like 5. Anyone care to add to the list?

The guys from As I lay Dying






Ari Mihalopoulos from Destrophy





Lorenzo Antonucci from Sworn Enemy





God, from Dream Theater





Anthrax's guitarist Dan Spitz


----------



## TristanTTN (Nov 12, 2012)

Badass.


----------



## NaYoN (Nov 12, 2012)

Luke Jaeger of Sleep Terror


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Nov 12, 2012)

TristanTTN said:


> Badass.




That dude is good but he looks like a colossal douche.


----------



## 8Fingers (Nov 12, 2012)

goldsteinat0r said:


> That dude is good but he looks like a colossal douche.



Never judge a book by its cover, some beautiful people are douches and some ugly people are angels.
Judge people for what they are and not for how they look like.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Nov 12, 2012)

8Fingers said:


> Never judge a book by its cover, some beautiful people are douches and some ugly people are angels.
> Judge people for what they are and not for how they look like.



Nothing to do with how he's built, he just acts like a douche when he plays.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Nov 12, 2012)

George Lynch





Chris Broderick


----------



## Fiction (Nov 12, 2012)

goldsteinat0r said:


> Nothing to do with how he's built, he just acts like a douche when he plays.


 
Say that straight to the guy


----------



## 8Fingers (Nov 12, 2012)

Fiction said:


> Say that straight to the guy



Surely he can punch but..............................I can run really faster


----------



## Heroin (Nov 12, 2012)

Holicx said:


> God, from Dream Theater


----------



## jjfiegel (Nov 12, 2012)

Blake Richardson from BTBAM lifts, and Spencer said recently that he's been working out.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Nov 12, 2012)

11 posts and no Greg Puciato? For shame...


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Nov 12, 2012)

I just realized that most guitarists I appreciate are either skinny, or fat...

Michael Romeo, Joe Satriani, Steve Vai, John Petrucci in his golden era, Guthrie Govan, Paco de Lucia, Kirk Hammett, Marty Friedman, Paul Gilbert.

I guess that when you spend so much time in the woodshed you don't have any time or energy left for heavy lifting. What for anyways...

The only guy that looks truly healthy is Chris Broderick. The rest look just bizarre.


----------



## 8Fingers (Nov 12, 2012)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> I just realized that most guitarists I appreciate are either skinny, or fat...
> 
> Michael Romeo, Joe Satriani, Steve Vai, John Petrucci in his golden era, Guthrie Govan, Paco de Lucia, Kirk Hammett, Marty Friedman, Paul Gilbert.
> 
> ...



Yep and that's why some fans call them Gods, those fans can't understand how much time they put to play the way they play, they sacrificed so many time with their friends and even travelling, they used to do only 1 thing in their lives(play guitar) and that's why they do it so well.
Some think they woke up and bang, talent fell into their heads.
No Gods, just guys with focus and strenght to achieve something they wanted.
We can see their results


----------



## Thep (Nov 12, 2012)

Must....resist....posting picture....of Dino Cazares!!!!!


----------



## Sicarius (Nov 12, 2012)

Lets not forget Paul Allender from CoF.


----------



## MJS (Nov 13, 2012)

TristanTTN said:


> Badass.





Something tells me that he has never said this: "Ouch... I guess I'll have to starting tuning down or get some lighter strings."


----------



## Alimination (Nov 13, 2012)

Early misfits


----------



## Nile (Nov 13, 2012)

MJS said:


> Something tells me that he has never said this: "Ouch... I guess I'll have to starting tuning down or get some lighter strings."



He is playing one string higher, I'm guessing he is in Ab. Most of his videos have bands that tune low.

They still are bridge cables though.


----------



## Nile (Nov 13, 2012)

goldsteinat0r said:


> Nothing to do with how he's built, he just acts like a douche when he plays.



The fuck you talking about?


----------



## Luke Acacia (Nov 13, 2012)

M.Shadows gets me all hot and sweaty


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 13, 2012)

This thread is weird.

Carry on.


----------



## 8Fingers (Nov 13, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> This thread is weird.
> 
> Carry on.


----------



## Aevolve (Nov 13, 2012)

Not much of a fan myself, but I always see Job For A Cowboy posting plenty of things about the gym.


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 13, 2012)

Electric Wizard said:


> 11 posts and no Greg Puciato? For shame...



That's cause he's got bird legs. Someone needs to ask that bro if he even lifts.


----------



## Metaguitarist (Nov 13, 2012)

Does Henry Rollins count?


----------



## UnderTheSign (Nov 13, 2012)

Harms Way





Former Nile bassist, forgot his name...





Blasphemy, more powerlifters but Marco is a colossus...


----------



## Cabinet (Nov 13, 2012)

two pages and no suzuki from vital remains?
disappointing


----------



## snowblind56 (Nov 13, 2012)

Dave Garcia from Cage is massive too.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 13, 2012)

There's an old print ad for (I believe) Neil Moser Guitars that used to appear in the likes of Guitar World which featured a guy who was _comically_ muscular, and was also sporting a ridiculous mohawk and Terminator 2 shades to boot. I can't find it on Google and it wasn't a big ad, but trust me, it's hilarious.


----------



## 1337 (Nov 13, 2012)

Dan from Veil of Maya.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Nov 13, 2012)

Xaios said:


> There's an old print ad for (I believe) *Neal *Moser Guitars that used to appear in the likes of Guitar World which featured a guy who was _comically_ muscular, and was also sporting a ridiculous mohawk and Terminator 2 shades to boot. I can't find it on Google and it wasn't a big ad, but trust me, it's hilarious.


Corrected that for ya!

The guy you're talking about is Dan Fastuca. Real nice guy, he used to post on the Moser forums. No clue what comically muscular means but he always reminds me of Duke Nukem for some reason


----------



## Winspear (Nov 13, 2012)

^ He's comically muscular? Well fuck me


----------



## avenger (Nov 13, 2012)

there are some pretty large dudes but suzuki wins... just cause XD


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Nov 13, 2012)

UnderTheSign said:


> Corrected that for ya!
> 
> The guy you're talking about is Dan Fastuca. Real nice guy, he used to post on the Moser forums.




I have been on the moser forums since 2004. s/n Maljoedorous. Which one are you?


----------



## snowblind56 (Nov 13, 2012)

And how can anyone forget Kane Roberts from Alice Cooper!


----------



## Xaios (Nov 14, 2012)

Alright, found a pic. Not as muscular as I remember, but the pose is freaking golden.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 14, 2012)

That's probably the most metal thing I have ever seen


----------



## UnderTheSign (Nov 14, 2012)

Xaios said:


> Alright, found a pic. Not as muscular as I remember, but the pose is freaking golden.


The fuck, I thought I had posted those... Lets hope I haven't posted them in a diff thread instead 



leftyguitarjoe said:


> I have been on the moser forums since 2004. s/n Maljoedorous. Which one are you?


Sdajafol. We used to be Facebook friends, Joseph! : (


----------



## Edika (Nov 14, 2012)

Guy from The Red Chord seems that he works out but doesn't seem ridiculously buff.


----------



## Deviliumrei (Nov 14, 2012)

Chuck was pretty fit.


----------



## Necris (Nov 14, 2012)

It just wouldn't be ss.org without the annual (or bi-annual) man ogling threads.


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 14, 2012)

Me.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Nov 17, 2012)

Mother fucking Phil Collen (not to be confused with Phil Collins ):


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## mr_rainmaker (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## soliloquy (Nov 17, 2012)

/\ zakk has a gut, be his arms are pretty big

chris irwin (jericho) is the singer for Fozzy. now sure, he is also a wrestler, so he has to be fit:





same goes for jeff hardy






manowar


----------



## jeleopard (Nov 18, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6s3OhUtSec&feature=plcp 

Jim Shury


----------



## leandroab (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## Jazzamatazz (Nov 20, 2012)

I left music for about 4 years to play College Football at the D1 level, now that i'm done playing sports i'm back to playing music again very regularly, feels good. Still keeping the body that got me through Big Ten football too.


----------

